

How to react to changing screen sizes - superdavid
http://www.webdragon.com.au/main-site/welcome/how-to-react-to-changing-screen-sizes;storyId,8078

======
lostbit
I've always been a minimalist desktop person. My wallpaper is usually just
black with a few (non-standard) icons on it. I like keyboard shortcuts for
everything. Mostly dark screen is also my preference. For me _information_
should be the light, no the other way around...

That also applies to browsers. While Firefox was not really good yet, I was
going with AvantBrowser in compact mode. I almost never used a browser without
the "small icons" option set. I do hate those toolbars every application wants
to add to your browser. So, for me, using a direct, simple and minimal broswer
window is always the best way to go. I also rarely maximize a browser window.

Regarding the screen size I believe the 1024 columns and many rows as the
aspect ratio requires is a good choice currently. If you target audience will
_certainly_ use smaller screens a more adaptive page sould be created. If
that's not the case, users will be expecting to roll the page oftenly anyway.
I read HN on my mobile (using Opera) and it adapts quite well.

~~~
superdavid
I've always used Chrome because it has the least browser chrome when
maximised: tabs, address line with 4 icons, no status or frame or anything
else.

If IE9 is refined to the point where it only has tabs, address bar and a few
icons all in one row, it could be a winner from an interface perspective.

------
jamesbritt
The move away from 1920x1280 to the shorter 1920x1080 is unfortunate because
it forces more content below the "fold".

